# Problems with stereo -- sugestions welcome and needed



## collin81 (Oct 16, 2004)

Ok, first of all before anyone jumps on me -- yes I know its lame that I have a factory installed, crappy stereo in my car. I will be replacing it soon, but I have some bills to pay first. 

In the meantime, I'm having problems with my current peice of crap, and if anyone has any suggestions I would be very grateful. I have a factory installed stereo in a 99 Nissan Sentra. This past week, it started doing something that doesnt make any sense to me. Basically, I can put any CD in once and it will play it fine, but after that, if i put that same CD again, at any time, it will give me an "error". 

Let me give a scenario - I put CD1 into the player and it plays fine. I then take CD1 out and put CD1 back in and it will display an "error" and not play. I then put CD2 in, and CD2 will play fine. I then take CD2 out and I can put EITHER CD1 or CD2 in and NEITHER will play. If you're thinking "guh" or "wha" or "WTF" you're pretty much where I am. Any suggestions would be greatly, greatly, GREATLY apprieciated.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Are they diffrent type of CDRs?
Also it could just have an error. Try disconecting the power for about 30 min and see if it resets it self.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that is bizzare...are the CD's hot when you remove them and have you tried cleaning the player?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

is there a reset button on it?...............ill go look at myne


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

just disconnect the negative battery cable for like a half hour or so


----------



## collin81 (Oct 16, 2004)

Binger said:


> Are they diffrent type of CDRs?
> Also it could just have an error. Try disconecting the power for about 30 min and see if it resets it self.


They're actually store bought CDs. I'll try disconnecting the power. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Have you ever cleaned the unit? Lense cleaning cd's are the best invention since well, the cd player....lol


----------



## collin81 (Oct 16, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Have you ever cleaned the unit? Lense cleaning cd's are the best invention since well, the cd player....lol


Yeah I have. Its the first thing I tried.

I also tried unhooking the car battery tonight. No fix


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

On the other side of the coin, lens cleaners have damaged about as many lenses as they have fixed in my experience. More over, I find the issue with cd players with a few years on them can be the alignment of the eye. It is difficult to fix (impossible w/o special tools) and costly to send it somewhere to fix. I would junk the sucker, or put up until a new deck comes in.


----------



## cover_88 (Oct 19, 2004)

*hey*

at least you can say u have a CD.*I HAVE A 1989 FACTORY!* :thumbdwn:


----------

